# Your Squat Comic



## undine (Nov 1, 2015)

undine submitted a new file to the StP library:

Your Squat Comic - Three squat comics : "Squat Man", "Sledgehammer Sue" and "Squat or Rot"



> Comics about squatting, full color cover.
> Three comics which I believe are all set in the lower east side of new york.



Click here for more information on this file.


----------

